# Let's try this..............



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm looking for one name and one name only.........

No explainations just a name..............

Here is the question..............

If you could have an hour to train with any trainer, amatuer or pro, who would it be?

You could bring your dog, have all the bird boys you wanted, live or fake ducks.........whatever.

Just you and that trainer with your dog. Searching for the most knowledge and hands on experience possible.

One name only.......let's keep it short. :wink:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

CARR


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

if summertime......Angie B :lol:


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Are dead guys in the running here?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

MRGD said:


> Are dead guys in the running here?


Anyone who has ever lived.............


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> if summertime......Angie B :lol:


See, I knew someone would mess it up..........

Read the instructions..........only 1. :wink: :lol:


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

AMATEUR- John Cavanaugh

PRO- Mike Lardy


----------



## thunderdog (Feb 19, 2003)

Danny Farmer


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Atleast I put them on different post


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

paul young said:


> AMATEUR- John Cavanaugh
> 
> PRO- Mike Lardy


That's 2..............

I asked for 1. :lol:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

what about you Ken?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Lardy


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

Rex Carr


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry for the Hijack, but there is a Gorilla undressing Mr Rogers on PBS right now. I must have been slipped some LSD or something. That is wierd looking.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I change mine:

COCO the Gorilla

tt


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Only an hour? First setup, first bird and the choosen trainer would be chewing my @$$ for the remaining hour.....can I have more time?

Rorem (he is great at teaching/coaching handlers and not as gruff as Rex had been rumored to be - I'm sensitive ya know  )

FOM


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree with Lainee, Dave Rorem would be my pick.

Travis


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)




----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Kyle, I thought everyone might think I was crazy, well, more crazy.

tt


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Lyle Steinman


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Carr


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

I would love to meet and train with Julie Cramond. I like her ideas on drive and would love to see her methods.

lesa c


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Bill Autrey


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Dave Rorem


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

carr :wink:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

lesa c said:


> I would love to meet and train with Julie Cramond. I like her ideas on drive and would love to see her methods.
> 
> lesa c


Bring lots of diet coke and bacardi  Oh yeah, you'll need more than an hour just to understand the accent and lingo! 

FOM


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

> Oh yeah, you'll need more than an hour just to understand the accent and lingo!


I have heard her on the phone with Marty. You are right. It would take me at least an hour to get down the accent. Of course, my Texas twang takes some getting used to!

lesa c


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Charles Morgan.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

So much for 1 name answers...........

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

ken,who is your one name?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Don Remein

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> ken,who is your one name?


Duh. Farmer

/paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> ken,who is your one name?


Bobby George


----------



## blackpowder (Jun 29, 2005)

Judy Aycock.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

So Far..............

Carr - 4
Rorem- 3
Lardy- 2 
Farmer
Cavanaugh
Steinman
Cramond
Autrey
Morgan
Remein
George
Aycock

Anymore???


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Can I vote twice?

Patti Kiernan

/Paul


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Billy Eckett, cause he comes to our neck of the woods during the winter and I haven't had the pleasure.

Jack Vollstedt, (sp)? We talked quite a bit at the national open last year and he reminded me of John Cavanaugh.

Mike Stewart.....  Just kidding....

Probably an oldie but a goodie that sounds very interesting is Auggie Beaumont. There's about a dozen dead guys good and bad that I would like to have trained with but Auggie is the first one that came to mind.

There Ken,,, I didn't tooo bad.......  

Angie


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

lardy


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Billy Eckett, cause he comes to our neck of the woods during the winter and I haven't had the pleasure.
> 
> Jack Vollstedt, (sp)? We talked quite a bit at the national open last year and he reminded me of John Cavanaugh.
> 
> ...


Just like a woman...........

Ask for a simple answer and get a novel.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

ah heck, how about

Jack Volstead

Dubose's

Charles Hines

pretty good amateurs in there...

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Updated........

Carr - 4 
Rorem- 3 
Lardy- 3 
Farmer 
Cavanaugh 
Steinman 
Cramond 
Autrey 
Morgan 
Remein 
George 
Aycock
Eckett
Vollstedt-2
Beaumont
Debose
Hines


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Right now I'm watching the Rorem/Carr video. I'm getting a kick out of listening to Rex. He's a no nonsense guy. He comes right out and lets people know how they are screwing up, and you can tell he's trying to hold back. He reminds me a little of Steve Blythe - he doens't sugar coat anything.

Rorem seems better at putting things in a politically correct way that is understandable. But I figure that after an hour with Rex Carr, you'd know what you need to work on - screw your feelings. But I'd much rather go for 3 20 minutes sessions than one hour. :wink: 

I'm getting a kick out of watching Rex coach handlers on his Good Dog routine. Give him a good dog now but don't fracture the G$d D$mn thing. Ok, not fracture the dog! Ok, not give him a good dog and a fun bumper, but keep the damn thing in the county, ok?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Carr


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Updated........
> 
> Carr - 5
> Rorem- 3
> ...


Well I must run off now but not before this............

Ahhhh, you knew there was a twist didn't you all?

Ok, I see the same ole' BS about what dogs are more talented........

Well, if you can, call the folks that are mentioned above and ask them.

Case closed................ :wink: 

Thankyouverymuchregards,

Gut


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Any votes for Slatery yet?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> Any votes for Slatery yet?


Just your vote


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Updated........
> ...


For a guy with direct access to Farmer you sure don't learn much. Perhaps you should go buy his video and listen to what he says on there. Training a dog is training a dog regardless of the venue. A trained dog is a trained dog. You thread and your poll doesn't prove anything about the more talented dogs, just who are the well known trainers/handlers.

/Paul


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Ahhhh, you knew there was a twist didn't you all?
> 
> Ok, I see the same ole' BS about what dogs are more talented........
> 
> ...


Gut,

I have no idea if Rex was the most talented. From what I've seen though, I'm sure I'd get a kick out spending an hour with him...

Dave


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought you would Patrick.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I'm looking for one name and one name only.........
> 
> No explainations just a name..............


Due to our almost daily downpours the concrete business is very slow which causes Ken to be very bored :wink: 

Because of the current dynamics of the game historical names would be meaningless for Ken's hypothetical since old time trainers would be stunned at what today's field trial retrievers are asked to do..........but I would enjoy a one hour sit down discussion with Charlie Morgan, Tony Berger, Cotton Pershall, Roy Gonia, Joe Riser, Paul Bakewell, if nothing more than to discuss King Buck, Cork Of Oakwood Lane, Marten's Little Smokey, Whygin's Cork Coot, Mi-Cris Sailor, Shed Of Arden, Del-Tone Colvin, Shelter Cove Beauty, Bracken's Sweep, and Beautywood Tamarack, all National Champions

and add Rex and Auggie Belmont for some Super Chief and Spring Farms Lucky discussion too 8)


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


Of coarse, your assuming I'm trying to make a case for a HT vs. FT........

:roll: 

All I said was call them and ask them the question. What dogs are more talented?

Was there anything in there about HT's or FT's?

Nope, but folks like you want to bring it up over, and over, and over, and over...........trying to prove a never ending point.

Now I really must go. Carry on.
:lol:


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> All I said was call them and ask them the question. What dogs are more talented?
> 
> :lol:


I do make phone calls. Can I have a star for my forehead now? :roll:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Judy Aycock

Because not only is she a Carr deciple but, she is also contemporary. Meaning that there has been some evolution in training since Carr. Plus, she has better communication skills than her protege.


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for one name and one name only.........
> ...


Wow.....Ken actually works for a living...... :shock: I was under the assumption he ran FT dogs? None of y'all work for a living, do you? :lol: :wink: 

One would think that with Ken's former Hall of Fame Pro Baseball carear, that he would be independently wealthy, and set for life. Surely he doesn't "have" to work in the concrete business.....surely......  

I assume he gets bored easily, thus the reason for working! :wink:


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Paul Sletten

Excellent Communicator


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Of coarse, your assuming I'm trying to make a case for a HT vs. FT........
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...


Ken, if your question was "which dog is more talented?" then I would agree with you. But your question is "What dogs are more talented?" This could be answered by breed, color, height, weight, coat length or oddly enough venue. Since you expressed your great love for SRS, and continue to do so emphatically, it is not a high risk assumption that you’re referring to venue, HT or FT? Your experiment is flawed in that you didn't add enough qualifiers to the question to elicit proper responses for your decided conclusions. Keep in mind that people like me did not create this thread, you did. Who is that can’t let go of the fact his FC failed a hunt test? I dare say you protest on this subject more than anyone. I’m beginning to miss the show vs field, FF vs Non FF, US vs UK debates. 

/Paul


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't know him but I'd say Jack Vollstedt too, because he's an amateur that trains his dogs & has consistent success,year to year against the best.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

oh. well if that's what you were getting at, Ken, i would say the most talented dogs are the ones who can succeeed with the worst trainer/ handler. that's talent.

talent is what the DOG brings to the table. kinda nebulous don't you think? :roll: -paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

paul young said:


> oh. well if that's what you were getting at, Ken, i would say the most talented dogs are the ones who can succeeed with the worst trainer/ handler. that's talent.
> 
> talent is what the DOG brings to the table. kinda nebulous don't you think? :roll: -paul


Amen to that...

/paul


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

Noah.

If he could get two of every animal on the planet on a boat and could keep them from fighting and eating each other for 40 days and nights, he'd have to be the best communicator of all tiiiiimmme!

/smartass regards... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Tall Gunner, I believe Ken provides very well for his family in concrete sales.


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

fowl hunter said:


> Tall Gunner, I believe Ken provides very well for his family in concrete sales.


Did I not put enough smilies in that post?  :shock:

And I'm sure he does quite well in sales, as I'm now paying close to $90 a yard for conrete over here! Considering it was "only" $62/yd about two years ago.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Loveland or Swan (remember 1 name answers)

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

*lets try this*

Mike Lardy.


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

It would be close with Farmer and Rorem but i'd chose Farmer


----------



## SFiedler (Jun 11, 2005)

I would think that if this question was posted on another board, ie. waterdog, etc., that you might get some different answers. It appears to me that the majority of those that post on this board have some connection or affinity to field trials and it only makes sense that people they chose are from a field trial background. 

Just something to think about. :wink:


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Cropper.

Oh, wait, I get to do that every day! :wink:


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

HILLMANN


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Why Jesus of course! I can't believe nobody said that yet!!! Although Noah's pretty close!!! LOL

Mike Lardy...


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Tall Gunner/Dammitboy 8)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*Blackwater 8) 8) 8) 8) one name   

Aaron*


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Vickie Lamb... not just train but also sit and listen since she new Rexx so well


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Cropper, I hear you could learn alot about handling.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Swan?Have you been and seen his training or better yet his FF process?


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

Chris Ledford


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Anthony Petrozza said:


> Cropper, I hear you could learn alot about handling.


Crackerd once stated that Newt could "get the Pets.com sock puppet to run an AA blind in three weeks." Pretty close. :lol: 

Besides, there are some folks that have been mentioned on this thread who call him when they are in a jam (not a JAM :lol: ).


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Of coarse, your assuming I'm trying to make a case for a HT vs. FT........
> ...


You speak with no factual information. Please try to do so in any future posts.

Man love regards,

Gut


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Bach Doar


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> Swan?Have you been and seen his training or better yet his FF process?


Easy Trevor,,,, I've trained with a number of the people that some are mentioning. On more than just a few days they would be less than impressed. As a matter of fact, they would be _very_ surprised!

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


Don't worry about me Buster..............

I'm the only one that needs to worry about my finacial situation. :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

SFiedler said:


> I would think that if this question was posted on another board, ie. waterdog, etc., that you might get some different answers. It appears to me that the majority of those that post on this board have some connection or affinity to field trials and it only makes sense that people they chose are from a field trial background.
> 
> Just something to think about. :wink:


Not necessarily..... All solid training programs evolved out of what's considered field trial programs. If you train a dog thoroughly it pretty much has an education to run all venues.

The opposite can't be said..... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

easy? I just asked a question.lololol.Ive seen the scars


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So Far..............
> 
> Carr - 4
> Rorem- 3
> ...


Ken,

I find your list to be arbitrary and capricious! I did you intentionally leave off CoCo the Gorilla? The thing took off Mr. Rogers shoes and socks, for the love of Pete! Are saying that he is uncapable of training a dog. You Sir are a rabid Anti-Primatite. 

Higher primate regards,

tt


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*trainer.*

Denicus. Kinda makes sense. Since I've been here for over a week so far.

Was refered to here by Farmer


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*.*

sorry can't follow directions


My answer is "Denicus"


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

[email protected]@##? said:


> Bach Doar


One of the true gentlemen of the sport!

I would also submit the Classics: Cotton Pershall, Billy Voight, Ray Staudinger and Bud Hedges.
The methods may not be up to date but the knowledge and stories would be priceless.

Tim


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Farmer!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Delmar Smith.

He's the first one to tell the story of the mule trainer who, prior demonstrating his extraordinarily effective, humane, mule-training skills to a group of church ladies, first wallopped the poor beast between the eyes with a 4x4. Shocked and aghast, the ladies screamed that he was supposed to be gentle with his training. "Well I am...", he responded in his slow Texas drawl, "...but I've got to get his attention first."

Delmar's a former horse trainer as well, and is credited with the logic that to ever be a good dog trainer "...you've got to learn to think dumb like a dog." A lot of horse-sense used in his dog training.

I'd love to hear how Delmar would teach a dog to run a straight line.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Tellous Calhoun sounds like a pretty neat man and one with stories to tell.


----------



## jimandkristine (Nov 2, 2005)

Pattie Kiernan or Jim Gonya


----------



## buckeyegundogs (Feb 27, 2007)

Danny Farmer


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

*trainer*

Bill Eckett


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Updated........

Carr - 6 
Rorem- 3 
Lardy- 5 
Farmer-4 
Cavanaugh 
Steinman 
Cramond 
Autrey 
Morgan-2 
Remein 
George 
Aycock-3
Eckett-3
Vollstedt-3
Beaumont
Debose
Hines
Berger
Pershall
Gonia-2
Riser
Blakewell
Sletten
Loveland
Swan
Hillman
Lamb
Cropper-2
Ledford
Doar
Denicus
Smith
Kiernan

Which one's are hunt test pro's or trainers?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Autrey

And where is CoCo


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

[email protected]@##? said:


> Bach Doar


He and his wife are a few of my very favorite people. I would trust him with a dog, and I can't say that about many.


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Updated........
> 
> 
> 
> Which one's are hunt test pro's or trainers?


I would say most of them........that is their washouts go on to HT titles :wink: 

oh and I almost forgot:

Judy Aycock


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

wesley hamm said:


> Judy Aycock


Updated. :wink:


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Bach Doar. He made fun of my bird/bumper throwing skills, but liked my dog and was more than kind and patient with me  I hope to get to train with him again as soon as he comes back south!


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

msdaisey said:


> [email protected]@##? said:
> 
> 
> > Bach Doar
> ...


Every "good" dog person I have ever respected always mentions him on their short list of great trainers and all around great people. Never met him,but the people who I trust trust and respect him and that's enough in my book!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> You speak with no factual information. Please try to do so in any future posts.
> 
> Man love regards,
> 
> Gut


Apparently my interpretation was factual. Based on your newest post. In the future instead of stalking me, just ask me directly; don’t sneak around trying to get info on me. By the way, they exaggerated. I’m not 6’7”. I’m not an inch over 6’5”. 


/Paul





Ken Guthrie said:


> Which one's are hunt test pro's or trainers?


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Bill Eckett


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> Tellous Calhoun sounds like a pretty neat man and one with stories to tell.


Carefull what you wish for....

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> In the future instead of stalking me, just ask me directly; don’t sneak around trying to get info on me.


Now I know you've lost it for sure. :roll:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Apparently my interpretation was factual.


Assumptions will kill a man..............

Try not to think too much............just answer the question.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I'm looking for one name and one name only.........
> 
> No explainations just a name..............
> 
> ...


I wanna drive my truck down from Vermont to Bed I as Texas and train with 
*JERRY *


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> One name only.......let's keep it short. :wink:


I wanna drive my truck down from Vermont to Bed I as Texas and train with 
*JERRY *[/quote]

Jerry is an awesome man. . .even if he hasn't sent me that CD of him singing . . . :wink:

He also has quite a technique for applying sunblock. 8)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently my interpretation was factual.
> ...


Oh come on now Mr. Baseball, you know it would be unfair of me to think before replying to you. Battling wits with an unarmed man is just cruel. Therefore I just post drivel, that way you can keep up. Do you need more pictures and less words?

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Do you need more pictures and less words?
> 
> /Paul


Nope, just more facts. :wink:


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Jim Van Engen! Can't believe he hasn't been mentioned. :roll:


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Carr


----------



## Duckhunter_ (Feb 15, 2005)

Carr


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

[quote
He also has quite a technique for applying sunblock. 8)[/quote]

There must be a story here. How would you know about this? :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

msdaisey said:


> Jerry is an awesome man. . .even if he hasn't sent me that CD of him singing . . . :wink:


I do not want to know the story behind the sunblock comment, however for a small fee I have a Jerry CD that if he doesn't mind I can burn you a copy....

FOM


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

If they'd put up with me then-------  


ED (cowgirl) Aycock, or if I's really wanted to learn bout life,, then Jerry!!

Gooser


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

lablover said:


> [quote
> He also has quite a technique for applying sunblock. 8)


There must be a story here. How would you know about this? :lol:[/quote]
Surely you remember the NASCAR tailgate party that Jerry refers to and the, according to him, hawt "blessed" woman that asked him to apply sunblock...on the front.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Rorem. 
Awesome teacher of both dog and handler.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

*trainers*

Rorem-Gunzer. Both of these guys can read dogs very well. Both outstanding trainers and most importantly great teachers.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Gary Unger,

I have had many opportunities to train and learn from him, but what I respect is that I always recieved honest critisim from him and straightforward evaluation of my dogs work. His eye for challenging marks is respected.

He leared from Kappus who learned from Carr. The game has changed monumentally in the past 30 years and its the really good successful pro's and Am's that have continually looked to modify and improve the foundational methods that I appreciate. I would look for someone that had a methodology for deviating away from tradition to work with a specific dog to overcome its issues. That is where the true mark of greatness comes in.

Famous "Dog" people hold little allure for me they put their britches on one leg at a time, its when you meet a truely intelligent person who holds a passion and zeal for the competition of the game that I find inspiring. Lots of fella's pursue the game fruitlessly for years without realizing or admitting they do not have the intelligence or work ethic that success demands from them. When you meet a mentor in this game that has the virtues of tolerence and patience you have found something special and worth recognizing. It helps being a true student of this sport and one that realizes that thier is no limit to the dogs ability just the limits the handler teaches. 30 years from now, it will evolve even further.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

no votes for Alan Pleasant :? 

hasn't he had a hand in training a bunch of FCs and a couple of NAFCs???

I've only judged his dogs once but they were quite attractive and well trained


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

He'a good one, a tough competitor. I know he did some training for Jane Sutter's '05 NAFC Pepper. Hasn't Alan Pleasant had a hand in training Ken Neil's dogs?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Alan has had a hand in training several well known FC/AFC's.
I'll let him tell you who they are.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> He'a good one, a tough competitor. I know he did some training for Jane Sutter's '05 NAFC Pepper. Hasn't Alan Pleasant had a hand in training Ken Neil's dogs?


Yep. Saw Ken and Nellie there.....  

Alan's got some very dedicated clients, who purchase or rent property nearby, throw birds when needed, etc.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Robert S. Libberton said:


> Gary Unger,


I'd vote for that just because Gary and I compare and contrast the two/three littermates verbally. I've been fortunate that I've gotten to train with many fine people. Two that haven't been mentioned are Andy Attar and Seth Steenbergen. Andy can sure read a dog. I'd like to train with Billy Eckett and Bobby George one day. And Mr. Farmer, just for grins.


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

My vote goes to Jack Martin - he trained his dogs all himself and took the national with Sky. One of the best problem solvers out there possibly as crusty as Carr. does being crusty have something to do with training or is it caused from training?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

My vote would go to Joe Stambaugh, cause I'd love to spend some time with his bird girls.


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Bill Shrader

Pete


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

EdA said:


> no votes for Alan Pleasant :?
> 
> hasn't he had a hand in training a bunch of FCs and a couple of NAFCs???
> 
> I've only judged his dogs once but they were quite attractive and well trained


I'll vote for Alan. As we all know, when you judge, you get to see little things at the line that the gallery can't usually see. I have judged Alan's dogs several times and it was from judging that I realized what a gifted trainer and handler he is. I have especially seen this in his Derby dogs. I see lots of handlers come to the line with Derby dogs that are out of control with terrible line manners, etc. When Alan Pleasant walks to the line with a Derby dog, you can guarantee that dog is ready. His dogs always come to the line looking out for the gunners, wagging their tail and at the same time are completely under control. Alan also has a way of communicating with his dogs that alot of trainers don't possess.


----------



## smillerdvm (Jun 3, 2006)

Lardy


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

In no particular order...

Cotton Pershall
Charlie Morgan
DL Walters
________
Aerospaced Grinder


----------



## Dave B. (Jan 9, 2004)

Interesting topic.

Besides the excellent names mentioned, I've always been intrigued by Dave Elliot. Evidently he was this Scottish trainer who came to the US back in the 30's or so and helped to introduce the idea of handling to retriever training. I think I read that he may have trained herding dogs originally or something and adapted the idea of teaching blind retrieves from the way that herding dogs are taught. The whole notion of blind retrieves and teaching dogs to take directional casts at a distance is amazing.

I'd love to know more about how people first thought of that and figured out how to teach dogs those concepts. Seems to me to perhaps be part of the foundation that Carr and others may have built on. 

And as far as non dog trainers, the figure that most interests me is Tom Smith, Seabiscuit's trainer. Forget the movie--that was Hollywood crap, but if anyone has read Laura Hillenbrand's book, he comes across as a fascinating figure. He recognized exceptional talent in a broken down horse that everyone else had given up on and then figured out how to bring out the best in it. I'm a sucker for stories like that. Rarely spoke and was not much with people, but really knew his horses. I bet he'd have made a heck of a dog trainer.

Thanks--back to lurking and waiting for the NFL season; Favre is back, life is good.

Take care,
Dave B.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Alan is a VERY good pick...obvioulsy a very gifted trainer but also a very good person. I would love to spend a day training with him also.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Alan trained CNFC Comstock's Bodacious. If you search by trainer on gooddoginfo.com you will find a ton of fc's/afcs as well as CNFC dash and this years Nellie. I have heard really good things about Alan.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

John Halstead :wink: 

And a big hurrah for NAHRA's eminent alumnus, Mr. Pleasant.

MG


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Waterdogs said:


> Jessica Simpson


Only if I have a earplugs.

/paul


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Rex Carr for sure

I've had the pleasure of training with such pros as Dave Rorem, Bill Eckett, Bach Doar, and up here in Canada with Bill Little and Dave Thompson -- seen and been with some great amateurs such as Yvonne and Charlie Hays, Roger Reopolle (spelling ????), and up here in Great White North such as Cliff Hunt, Jim Blake, Bob Stark, Skip Snow, Jim Green, and Jim Ling 

-- but I'm very very happy with Dan and Gloria DeVos of Baypoint Kennels; they are a fantastic team with Gloria doing the young dog work and Dan doing the advanced work/FT handling -- and I look forward to any time I can get down there to train with either of them -- from Gloria I've learned a lot about young dogs -- from Dan I've learned that training and handling a competitive dog looks easier than it is when somebody like himself is running a dog; Dan has an innate ability to understand dogs as any great trainer has; in layman's terms it's called "dog-sense" -- Dan has been very successful in FTs here in Canada (3 Nat'l Champions) -- I have learned to listen to both Dan and Gloria -- they are honest and straight forward; I may not initially agree with them (on such things as when my dog should run, etc.) but they've never steered me wrong -- will not run a dog if Dan doesn't think the dog is ready -- right now I'm selling my BLM Maxx because Dan and Gloria feel he is too much dog for me -- that for somebody getting back into the game such a high flier is too much -- and anybody who saw Maxx practically drag me to line as a puppy would likely agree -- they could have kept me paying more money out to continue to train and trial him but Dan knew it was the wrong "fit" for both Maxx and I after he'd watched me try to handle him -- so Maxx is not a washout; just needs to be with a trainer with more experience than I have right now -- Dan and Gloria have found a real nice started female for me; which made a very hard decision easier -- Dora is much better suited to me -- she's going to be a very competitive FT dog but one that's easier for me to run and work with -- more sensitive and sensible -- I'm fortunate to have Dan and Gloria helping train my dog -- they take the time to train the owner/trainer/handler as well -- I wish I was able to spend more time with them as I have so much to learn; so I would like to spend my hour with them because I never have enough time -- just my way of saying thank you to Baypoint Kennels


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Would love to say Rex*

I would loved to say Rex Carr...but My understanding is that an hour would not do the visit any justice...Matter of fact I am not sure a year would be enough time to learn all that Man had to say.

But...that being I would really love to get into Lance Brown's head for an hour. Had the pleasure of speaking with him for only a short time at the Montgomery Trial. With all the Champions he has trained and all the life experiances He has had. It would be an interesting Hour indeed.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> .....
> No explainations just a name....
> If you could have an hour who would it be?
> let's keep it short. :wink:





Waterdogs said:


> Jessica Simpson


what would you do with the other 55 minutes? :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...


Let me brake down the 5 minutes with her.
Minute
1 - frantically work the ear plug into the ear
2 - panic as the realization comes to me that the i can still hear her
3 - claw frantically at the door to get out
4 - strangle her
5 - jump from the roof as the realization i will never get her voice out of my head hits me.

/Paul


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Rorem- but I would probably cry when he started talking. Man that guys looks like he could kill you without touching you. Those eyes look mean.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ralph Bartley said:


> Rorem- but I would probably cry when he started talking. Man that guys looks like if he wanted to you would die.


I was going to say Rex Carr, but decided Rorem would be a little less likely to make me cry in an hour, unlike Rex.....and after attending 2 of Rorem's seminars I can still hear his voice in my head. I also chose him cause he really does focus on the weakest link in the team - the handler! I'll leave the primary training, for now, with my Pro.

FOM


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Updated........



You left off Angie, who was mentioned on the first page.


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

SFiedler said:


> I would think that if this question was posted on another board, ie. waterdog, etc., that you might get some different answers. It appears to me that the majority of those that post on this board have some connection or affinity to field trials and it only makes sense that people they chose are from a field trial background.



I was thinking the same question - except of putting it on the HRC board.


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, I decided to read all 10 pages of this before submitting my choice to this list.

Cesar Milan.


2 reasons: first, just because someone is a good (or great or "best who ever lived") trainer, it doesn't mean they are the best *teacher*. So if I'm trying to learn from someone, I want a person who is adept at helping PEOPLE learn. 

Secondly, I think understanding dogs and how they think is key to getting them to perform some specific task. Know I know that many, even most, of the great trainers already mentioned do this. But I'm not sure they think of how a dog thinks in terms of everything the dog does (they would be more focused on how a dog things in terms only of retrieving).


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

hmmmmmm......

no votes for our inimitable Qui Chang Trainer :?


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Mary Hillman (today)

Joseph McCann (tomorrow)

Jerry


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Tom Quinn- He wrote one of the best books ever written before the collar came into vogue. I would love to hear stories about Nakai Anny and why he bred her to an non-titled dog named Super Powder.

I went to the National Cowboy Museum today in Oklahoma City and they had the Prix De West western art competition. Tom was entered with two exquisite watercolor paintings of wildlife. He is one of the greats in his profession. A truly marvelous artist.


----------



## Riverrun (Jun 8, 2004)

Jack Vollstedt

Every hour spent training with Jack is invaluable.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

If you could have an hour to train with any trainer, amatuer or pro, who would it be



DINNIS BATH


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Northrup Larson said:


> If you could have an hour to train with any trainer, amatuer or pro, who would it be
> 
> 
> 
> DINNIS BATH


That would be "Disco" Dennis Bath


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jessica Alba
Jessica Beil
Jessica Simpson - in that order

SM


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Roger Reopelle


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Jessica Alba
> Jessica Beil
> Jessica Simpson - in that order
> 
> SM



Ok, the first two Jessica's I'm with ya. I posted my hour with Simpson already....

/Paul


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica Alba
> ...


Good heaven's Mr. Photo-poster! If there was ever a time for you to insert images for the less-informed...

Boy, has this topic gone down the pipe...


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

How come you never see chicks like that at hunt tests or field trials??? If I ever get rich Im going to have bird girls like that. I bet they could throw a mean triple but who would care.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

One hour ONLY????? That is like having sex for one minute, mind you better than nothing, I suppose.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Aussie said:


> That is like having sex for one minute.


What's your point?

SM


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Why take an hour to do what can be done in a minute? :lol: 

Rorem


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jim Gonia, because he's good and funny as heck


----------

